# dump trucks?



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

jmic said:


> ...when we're finishing up a job I'll wish we had a small truck like what you have


That's exactly right. In fact, that size'll be the first I buy. Something I can clean up with and move a loader around.


----------



## john1231 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Contractor*

Hi,

My name is John, I am too contractor. I know the problems and situation when a contract has been taken up. I do agree that owning a truck is big problem rather than taking it from someone.


==========================

John

Used Cars


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

john1231 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is John, I am too contractor. I know the problems and situation when a contract has been taken up. I do agree that owning a truck is big problem rather than taking it from someone.
> 
> ...


welcome, but HUH???


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

dayexco said:


> welcome, but HUH???


Day, Have a few more drinks and then you'll understand him. :laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I like boobies


----------



## Ironman (Oct 16, 2008)

New guy here pretty cool site

I currently own Two tadem dumps both were tri's when purchased but the type of work I do xtra axel is a hinderance. that being said , trucks can be a good thing they have bailed me out more than once but have also cost me alot of money as well. for me it the convinience of having them not having to schedule work around the truckers. move when I want to move get in and out faster. But there is always a cost for convineince, just need to see if its worth the cost to your specific needs.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Ironman. Glad to have you here.

Tell us more about yourself when you get a chance.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> I like boobies


rino...you'd screw a rockpile if you thought there was a snake in it


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Don't know how it is back east, but around here if you want to hire out your trucks for any serious work. Then you have to have a truck and pup, 8 to 9 axles total for truck and trailer at GVWR of 102,500 or 105,500. Single trucks are for homeowner loads.

The going rate for these type of setups are from $95 to $130 a hour. $95 if you are desperate, and $130 for any type of government work like paving. Single trucks run from $65 to $80 a hour, but real rare you will find much work unless it is a tight city job and they only have room for singles. Also single trucks still have to have a total of 4 to 5 axles.

Now is there work, yes. We have not had a slow down in the NW yet. Residential slowed way down, but government and commercial work took off and it is reported that there are projects scheduled to keep most everyone busy for the next 10 years in the commercial sector.

Everyone I know has all their trucks running 6 days a week, and with all these trucks running they still can't catch up. Which is why they are running 6 days a week. Where I live and the project I am working on now is in between 2 gravel pits and 2 asphalt plants. This is out in the country and it is funny to see nothing but bumper to bumper dump trucks all day long from 6am to 5pm going up and down the highway.

Now for the bad, If you get a aluminum box be prepared to work on it all the time. Welding cracks, replacing the floor, etc. A light weight steel box would be better if you are mainly hauling asphalt with occasional other loads. Also be prepared to work on it every weekend fixing things, greasing, adjusting brakes, and normal maintainance things.

We have 2 dumps, a Kenworth T800 with 5 axles pulling a 3 axle pup, and a Peterbilt 378 with 4 axles pulling a 4 axle pup. The Kenworth setup has steel boxes, and the Peterbilt setup has aluminum boxes. And with the Peterbilt is how I know about messing with that box all the time. I do all the maintainance on these trucks.

A friend has 5 trucks and pups, and he has a kid and a mechanic that come in every Sunday. The kid washes the trucks and the mechanic does all the normal maintainance and anything extra that needs fixing. He also come in during the week if something is broke. He is also looking for a couple more used trucks and pups.

But another big problem he has is with drivers, I think he has replaced almost all of them a couple of times just this year. There are a lot of drivers up here out of work, but there is a reason they are not working.


Edit:
Forgot to add cost you need to consider.

Insurance, I always figure at $100 a week, but it is actually a bit less

Fuel, we have been using a average of 40 to 60 gallons a day. At todays price about $136 to $204 a day

Driver at $25 a hour at 8 to 10 hours a day, so $200 to $250 a day if you limit them to 40 hours a week. 5/8's or 4/10's. Otherwise you will need to figure in some overtime.

Mantainance I budget at $100 a week since I do most of the work. Which is $5200 a year and this usually covers unforseen things like when it needs to go to a shop.

And then you need to sock away some money for major repairs or the future replacement truck.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> rino...you'd screw a rockpile if you thought there was a snake in it



No way, I hate snakes


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

We are the opposite we rent alot of trucks for most of our jobs but still have 4 dump trailers and 3 ten wheelers that we can put out there running with the rented trucks to keep the pace and keep everything in line. two years ago we had 80 dump trailers a day for 3 months hauling 300,000 yards of material into one site. those times you want your own trucks to be mixed in letting you know whos screwing off and finding the better routes for them.


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

What part of mass are you in, The Jamacians in Hartford, CT will do it dirt cheap. (They all have papers, the people and the trucks) You just pay them, talk cash they show up a hour ahead of time and wait for you off the clock. And they work their asses off.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 16, 2008)

Jayrek said:


> What part of mass are you in, The Jamacians in Hartford, CT will do it dirt cheap. (They all have papers, the people and the trucks) You just pay them, talk cash they show up a hour ahead of time and wait for you off the clock. And they work their asses off.


Yea weve got them down here also , along with the cubans and mexican drivers if you want to call them that. 
Most of the time you spend all day pulling them out or moving loads cause they are to impatient to wait for another truck to move or they tear up overhead lines when they try to move before letting their bed down, and when you say something to them no sspeaka enlgla ! just another reason to own your own trucks, plus if the job is large and you do have to contract trucks your trucks can keep an eye on the others to make sure your dirt is going to your job. You have better accountability for your material with your trucks running with others.


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

Ironman said:


> Yea weve got them down here also , along with the cubans and mexican drivers if you want to call them that.
> Most of the time you spend all day pulling them out or moving loads cause they are to impatient to wait for another truck to move or they tear up overhead lines when they try to move before letting their bed down, and when you say something to them no sspeaka enlgla ! just another reason to own your own trucks, plus if the job is large and you do have to contract trucks your trucks can keep an eye on the others to make sure your dirt is going to your job. You have better accountability for your material with your trucks running with others.


Yeah most of the O/O are good but the ones that drive someone elses truck can exhibit the traits that you speak of. The worst that I have seen though is that a few of the "Company Drivers" if you can call them that, are still on "Island Time", and move slower than most. But if you stick to the O/O you will have no problems.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree there are a few good O/O but there are way to many as you say company drivers that get into the mix. Here We use "selective" brokers 
I say selective because when I call them I usually select the drivers I want to haul for me. This seems to weed out the trash.

It dont take long to figure out the good ones from the one youll be sighning out before noon. two rounds if they cant get it right or they pull in yacking on a cell ph. not paying attn. they are gone from my job. 
O - tollerance for unsafe practices. with w/ comp and ins. high as it is im not dealing with the aggrivation any more. Ive been this way for years now , and when I call for trucks the experienced drivers know that they can count on getting in and out of my sites without any hassles and they usually tell the newbies about my no BS policies. it just makes for a less stressful day. A win / win for all involved.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

160 spins for this bad boy.

you'll need to make 600 or better a day to make a profit .

think it's worth it , considering there are "paid for " trucks around you?

another dead trade.:whistling


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

Ironman said:


> I agree there are a few good O/O but there are way to many as you say company drivers that get into the mix. Here We use "selective" brokers
> I say selective because when I call them I usually select the drivers I want to haul for me. This seems to weed out the trash.
> 
> It dont take long to figure out the good ones from the one youll be sighning out before noon. two rounds if they cant get it right or they pull in yacking on a cell ph. not paying attn. they are gone from my job.
> O - tollerance for unsafe practices. with w/ comp and ins. high as it is im not dealing with the aggrivation any more. Ive been this way for years now , and when I call for trucks the experienced drivers know that they can count on getting in and out of my sites without any hassles and they usually tell the newbies about my no BS policies. it just makes for a less stressful day. A win / win for all involved.


Yeah, I cant believe with all the lawyers running around that some of these guys will play games with their ins/papers, if you ask for proof of these and you get a song and dance they are going to be problems. I run their dot numbers through www.safersys.org to get an idea of the place they run.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2010)

*To find work*

Hey, check out trucks4hire .com it looks like you can list your truck in thier database for free. This is the only site i found that list all owner / operators.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Chris

What part of Mass are you in? Around here most guys that haul for paving plants are owner/operators. If you're out towards Boston I assume they pay better & there is more hours due to material hauling distances.

We only use our trucks for our own use & do as much maintenance & repairs as possible. Fuel, truck payments & driver salary are only the beginning. Registration, insurance, heavy highway tax, ucr tax, overweight permit, possible random drug testing program for driver are all perks of owning your own truck.

Good luck.


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

2006


----------

